# Renault RC8D Parts



## Mike Zylka (Aug 5, 2003)

I''m currently repowering my Hunter 27 with a Yanmar 10 HP diesel. The original Renault RC8D needs a valve/piston rebuild. The transmission is good, and has a new alternator and exhaust pipe. If anyone is interested in this engine or any parts, please contact. I also have spare NAPA fuel filters still in the box, and spare water pump impellers.


----------



## Mike Zylka (Aug 5, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## TortugasLane (Jun 4, 2005)

Do you still have the RC8D? Regards, Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*rc8d parts*

I am looking for parts and manuals for this engine Thanks Ron my phone is 785-331-9421


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*RC8D engine manual*

We have a 1981 Hunter 27 with the Renault engine. We have a copy of the manual. It's not great, so far as manuals go, but it's better than nothing!

Let me know if you are interested in having me make a copy. Also, would be helpful to share advice and knowlege on repairs and maintenance of the RC8D. We aren't sure if ours died a terrible death or still has some life left in it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Fairportsailgal-

Welcome to sailnet. Be aware that you can't post links or PM people until you have 10 posts. I'd also recommend you read this *post* to get the most out of your time on sailnet.


----------



## sautersargent (Apr 17, 2008)

*i need RC8D impeller*

I am looking for RC8D impeller and would be happy to buy any avaliable. Andrew


----------



## tbfrance (Apr 18, 2008)

*Rc8d*

I have new impellers available


----------



## sautersargent (Apr 17, 2008)

*impeller*

How can i buy them from you?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Renault RC8D Diesel Engine*

I have a Commodore 26 that is in the process of an engine rebuild. I found a source in the UK for parts. I needed a cylinder head, push rods and head gasket which my source can provide.

*What I am badly in need of, is repair manual for the above engine.* *Does anyone out there have one that you can send to me?*

Being a new member I can not post links but if you want to know the source send a respose to to this posting with your e-mail address or phone me at 239-303-0544

Tim Keefe


----------



## mrangel (Jan 18, 2010)

*rc8d renault*

I am having having problems with the clutch engaging (first it was the reverse but now forward is having problems as well). Before working on it, I would like to know if source for parts. Any suggestions? (would also like to change the impeller). This engine is installed in a 1981 Hunter 28'. 
Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Mike,
I saw at least two ealier posts which had the parts you're looking for.
I do have a source for parts in the UK, but they'll be expensive due to the exchange rate of dollars to euros and...they're expensive to begine with.
Try contacting me directly at TFKEEFE at comcast.net. That way I can send you links I have.
tim keefe


----------



## NMarine (Feb 19, 2010)

*RC8D Parts*

Hi, my name is Tim. I'm a marine mechanic in Canada. One of my clients came to me with a renault RC8D marine engine. The transmisson is locked up and I need to rebuld it. While I'm working on it I thought about doing the rest of the engine. Can you please give me part numbers and prices for a full gasket kit for the transmission and for the engine. I will need to rebuild the transmission so please supply me with the part numbers and cost. Also can you give me a full parts list for rebuilding the engine (rings, piston, all bearings and seals, everything for the head). I would also need to know how long it would take to get the parts here to Canada and how much it would cost for the shipping.

Thanks

Tim Nickerson
N Marine
905-751-5549


----------



## dmmoore (Jul 28, 2010)

*Renault RC8D parts*

I am looking for a water pump (single impeller) assembly for the RC8D motor. Does anyone out there have an engine out of use with a working water pump? Also, is there a source of engine parts for the RC8D?

Thanks,
D. Moore
Greenport NY


----------



## NMarine (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't have a working water pump available at the moment. What other parts are you looking for?

Tim
N Marine


----------



## dmmoore (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks, but no other parts needed at this time. Do you get parts from Tony in either England or Ireland?
I have a copy of the motor manual for the Rc8D - can supply if you need.
D. Moore


----------



## redhead78 (Dec 7, 2009)

After 20 plus years with my rc30 d I yanked it and scrapped it . After seeing your posts someone may have been able to use parts, sorry. I have been begging for parts and info for three years, to no avail. My engine was truly done, I amm seeing a lot of you guys are hunter owners, is this an engine they used in an earlier boat? I could not even find impellers, the last 3 years I fabricated an electric water pump..... RED


----------



## dmmoore (Jul 28, 2010)

*Renault engine parts*

I am sorry you could not find parts - these 30+ yr old engines are now unique specimens. Renault Couach is out of business for a number of years now. I was able to get parts until about 6 yrs ago from a marine diesel shop in San Leon TX, but they stopped working on Renault and sold all their inventory. If you Google Renault couach parts, you will find an unsponsored site in GBR where parts are available (apparently I cannot include the email in my msg). Tony is the owner and has inventory of parts or will have them manufactured (e.g. impellers for my engine). Very expensive parts, but apparently the only source. While its too late for you, you might pass the info around for those who may still be looking.
D Moore


----------



## tbfrance (Apr 18, 2008)

*Renault Couach*

Renaultcouach.com seem to have quite a lot of spares for these engines
try them


----------



## JJvB (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: RC8D Parts*



NMarine said:


> Hi, my name is Tim. I'm a marine mechanic in Canada. One of my clients came to me with a renault RC8D marine engine. The transmisson is locked up and I need to rebuld it. While I'm working on it I thought about doing the rest of the engine. Can you please give me part numbers and prices for a full gasket kit for the transmission and for the engine. I will need to rebuild the transmission so please supply me with the part numbers and cost. Also can you give me a full parts list for rebuilding the engine (rings, piston, all bearings and seals, everything for the head). I would also need to know how long it would take to get the parts here to Canada and how much it would cost for the shipping.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


hello forum members,
My name is Hans and I come from the Netherlands.

My ships engine RC8D can not stop with the aid of the external throttle lever
is the only way to make use of the compression lever.
The Renault garage told that this may be due to the contacts?

Do you know a solution?
Are you also in possession of a legible copy of the repair manual?

Hans gr


----------



## JJvB (Jul 8, 2012)

does anyone has the black pice of the exhaust pipe (water and smoke pice) of the rc8d 
and a kopie of the workshop[ manual?
If have the france en English versioj of the 'do it yourself' version, 
but the (bad)scan I got from the workshop manual,... I can't read it

gr JJvB


----------



## D&Ktattoo (Aug 13, 2013)

hej 

jeg har købt mig en norsk snekke med en Renault RC8D hvor jeg står og mangler en ny eller brugt vandpumpe og empeller til da min er slidt helt ned håber nogen kan hjælpe eller fortæller hvor jeg kan være heldig at kunne købe sådan en på forhånd tak


----------



## Graham willis (2 mo ago)

Mike Zylka said:


> I''m currently repowering my Hunter 27 with a Yanmar 10 HP diesel. The original Renault RC8D needs a valve/piston rebuild. The transmission is good, and has a new alternator and exhaust pipe. If anyone is interested in this engine or any parts, please contact. I also have spare NAPA fuel filters still in the box, and spare water pump impellers.


I need high pressure fuel pump and two water pump impellers. Graham Willis.


----------

